# Update.. bean did not stick :(



## mizzk

Why can't i get in touch with a midwife!? 
I am soo annoyed, stressed, worried.

When i come out of my doctors office yesterday he told me to make an apointment with the booking clinic for the midwife. 

I asked the receptionist to book me in and she said she couldn't because the midwives haven't brought in the booking in book!! So she told me to ring in the next day.

So all day today i have been ringing up and the book is still not there and they don't know when they will be in because of the snow, so it has to be a case of me constantly ringing to find out when they turn up.

I wanted my first appointment asap as i am still bleeding although it is brown and light and just on the loo roll, im starting to feel the tinyest bit crampy and theres quite a bit of brown blood around my cervix (i've been bleeding weirdly before i knew i was pregnant also).
I'm so scared and feel completely at a loss what to do now, they aren't helping me 1 bit. The doctors have both my home and mobile number and they know my situation, why can't they ring me instead of me worrying and having to chase them up.

I have to go and hand in a urine sample tomorrow morning and will try again to book then but i'm thinking, what if i still cant then? Im at work all day Friday and at the weekend i think the docs is closed, i can't wait all weekend, things might get worse. 

So worried about all this :(
xx


----------



## mizzk

I have just got back in touch with the docs and a diff girl on reception says i have to confirm my pregnancy first, i told her what the doctor said to me yesterday so she passed me through to the front desk and i got cut off! Is it true that i have to confirm it with the urine sample first even if my doc said it was okay to make the appoint? I don't want to be pushy with them but its so important. :nope:


----------



## Charlotteee

If your gp said book one then they should go off that. They dont make the rules, the doctor does. Be as pushy as you need to be. This is YOUR pregnancy. Not theres and you have every right to ask for what you want to feel as safe and comfortable as possible xx


----------



## mizzk

Thanks hun :flower:

Im gunna ring Nhs direct when my OH gets in cause he has the car. Im bleeding red now, not much but still enough to worry, i must seem like a right troll with all this going on again. *sigh* xx


----------



## Drazic<3

Ring NHS direct hun and if it gets worse go to A&E. I am in early pregnancy and bleeding and that's what I did and they have booked me an emergency scan for tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Charlotteee

You sound nothing like a troll!! Don't you dare think that xx


----------



## mizzk

Thankyou, i made my OH ring up the docs for me when he came home, they seemed to listen to him & i now have a midwife appoint for 19th Jan! 

Apparantly the old bat on the phone earlier done things the old way where you have to confirm your pregnancy with a doctors urine sample. The one my OH spoke to says that these days a home preg test is enough confirmation now and the other receptionist just wanted to do it her way!

Just have my fingers crossed that i don't bleed nomore, its not heavy or anything atm.

I done the nhs direct thing online and it asked me if i was filling a pad every hour for four hours continuously which im not even filling one, im gunna wait and see how i go tonight, now i have calmed down a bit, any further blood and i will ring. Gunna put my feet up for now and rest i think xx


----------



## mizzk

Drazic<3 said:


> Ring NHS direct hun and if it gets worse go to A&E. I am in early pregnancy and bleeding and that's what I did and they have booked me an emergency scan for tomorrow :hugs:

Good luck for your scan tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## littleblonde

If your bleeding red then go to a and e hun and they can refer you to early pregnancy unit, Thats what i did. I had red bleeding in 1st trimester and my midwife wouldnt see me till about 10 weeks. I booked with her at 4 weeks. It seems quite commen now to not be seen by them to later on. Of couse could be different where you are. Plus at this stage a midwife is quite limited as to what they can do and wouild probably only refer you to early pregnancy anyway. I wish when i had bleeding with my 1st and went on to losing the pregnancy that i didnt waste my time with my doctor and went straight to a and e. I didnt no about early pregnancy unit at the time. But kept on with the doctor instead who kept saying its normal. It wasnt till i had pain that i was sent there. This pregnancy i spotted at 4 week and went straight to a and e who refered me to early pregnancy. Once you get refered you can keep going back. I then lost lots of red blood and was scanned with them 3 times in the 1st trimester. They deal with just pregnancy as well and where really good to me.


----------



## mizzk

Thankyou thats quite reassuring to know that they are there and what they can do, i will bear that in mind incase i get any worse. Maybe i should just ring anyway to see what they say.


----------



## JadeyB

Hey honey,

If you are bleeding then I would be as pushy as you need to be. When I found out I was pregnant I'd had what I thought were 2 periods (they were light apart from one very heavy bleed after sex). At that time it wasn't too worried as I didn't know I was pregnant. I did the test while still bleeding (lightly) because I was really off my vegetables and felt quite nauseous. I had to wait for about 2 hours in the ob/gynae's office but I got an early scan which confirmed I was 6 weeks and thankfully everything was fine.

I had a couple of small bleeds after that, but now it has eased off and I haven't had any since about 8/9 weeks.

I hope that everything works out well for you.

Big hugs
xx


----------



## mizzk

im tiping on my mobile so bear with me if any mistakes! I took another test thurz morn, was negative. Took another clearblue 1 and it says not pregnant. I went to docs and she was really understanding. Says i will hav lost my pregnancy and that she didnt want to send me to the pregnancy scan unit as it wud giv me false hope. She asked me how i felt about it, i told her that obviously ther was no hope and she says the home tests are pretty accurate. I have just gota pas naturally and she has booked me an ultrasound scan for 2-3 weeks time to check that nothing has been left over. I went to work this morning at half 7 and it took me over 2 hours 2 get there, by that time i was feeling so crappy that they let me go home and says they wudnt penalise me for being absent at a time like this. Anyway ive stuk me jarmies on and am just resting. Feel quite upset and poopy. Thanku 4 everybodies help and kind words xx


----------



## littleblonde

Im sorry to hear that hun. Make sure if the bleeding or pain gets unbarable to get yourself off to hospital. Also keep that scan in 2-3 weeks time as its important to make sure things pass. Feel upset for as long as you need to.


----------



## Smiler13

Sorry for your loss mizzk, hope you are able to put your feet up this weekend.


----------



## Drazic<3

I am so sorry for your loss sweetheart. Sending loads of love your way. Take it easy and give yourself time and I hope the medical side is over soon so you can have peace to grieve. The girls in the MC forum are amazing if you need support or to ask a question. With love :hugs:


----------



## Widger

Really sorry Mizzk :hugs: xx


----------



## scaredmum2be

Really sorry to hear of your loss if you need anyone to talk to were all here for you :hugs:


----------



## JASMAK

I really sorry for your loss. :hug:


----------



## cleckner04

I'm so sorry for your loss hun. :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry :(


----------



## Hoolie

So sorry.

Alex


----------



## chatterbox09

sori 4 ur loss :hugs: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry for your loss, honey! :hugs:


----------



## cazza22

So sorry babe x x


----------



## Carmello_01

That is terrible news, I am so,so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## baileybram

im sorry for your loss. xx


----------



## Beadette

Im so sorry x


----------



## millwallrose4

I'm really sorry to hear that.


----------



## ohmisslizzie

Im sooo sorry!!!


----------



## 3boys

so so sorry hun!


----------



## Bingo

I'm so sorry. :hugs:


----------



## Lol78

I'm really sorry. :hugs:


----------

